# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Suecia completa la solicitud para su almacén de residuos de alta actividad

## Jonasino

> Miércoles, 30 Diciembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Martes, 22 Diciembre 2015 
> 
> La empresa sueca para la gestión de los residuos radiactivos Svensk Kärnbränslehantering AB (SKB) ha presentado una solicitud para construir el primer repositorio del país para el combustible nuclear gastado. Actualmente, éste se encuentra en el almacén temporal de Oskarshamn.
> 
> 
> 
> Repositorio suecoSKB planea construir un repositorio en el municipio de Östhammars. El método desarrollado consta, en primer lugar, en el encapsulado del combustible en contenedores de cobre, que se sellan y depositan en un sistema de túneles a aproximadamente 500 metros de profundidad en roca firme. Se rodearán de una matriz de arcilla bentonítica.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...alta-actividad

----------

